# Pizza Fatty



## geek with fire (Jun 26, 2008)

I saw a grouchy ol' feller make a pizza fatty the other day.  It looked just good enough to try myself.

Started out with some mozz, pepperoni's, and some peeled and seeded tomatoes







Here I added sautee'd onions, peppers, mushrooms.  Then I added a few pinnaples chunks:





The final result:






And with the gooey goodness in the middle:


----------



## bassman (Jun 26, 2008)

That looks great, Josh!  Thanks for the Qview.


----------



## ck311 (Jun 26, 2008)

now that looks good nice roll job, and makes me hungry


----------



## richtee (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks good GWF! Altho I'm not a pineapple fan. Stuffing looks perfectly done.


----------



## 1894 (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks great !!! I'm definatley doing the zip lock roll next time


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Jun 26, 2008)

GWF, great shots and nice idea on the zip lock. I'm gonna try that too.


----------



## geek with fire (Jun 26, 2008)

We were just saying, I wish we had some more of that at the office!  It went fast.

As a side note, I think fattys and drum smokers are a match made in Heaven.  The flavors are just different (better) than what I would get out of my chargriller.  Seems like it gets too much smoke and not enough char flavor in the horizontal.  There's just something to be said about the drippings vaporizing in the fire.  Thanks Bubba!


----------



## seboke (Jun 26, 2008)

Perfect looking fatty!


----------



## erain (Jun 26, 2008)

fine lookin fatty GWF!!!! i like the pineaple in the pizza fattys as well. great job!!!


----------



## bbq addict (Jun 26, 2008)

Great idea, GWF!  Just another example that there are no limits to the infamous FATTIES!


----------



## pduke216 (Jun 26, 2008)

Talk about a perfect roll, man that fatty is awsome looking and the taste is probably even better. Nice Job GWF!


----------



## jaye220 (Jun 26, 2008)

That looks like a very tasty fatty!  One question:  did you put any rub on it?  Actually on that note, do people typically rub up their fatties or leave them plain?


----------



## bhille42 (Jun 26, 2008)

Excellent Roll!


----------



## geek with fire (Jun 27, 2008)

I didn't put a rub on it, I usually do (I was being lazy as I don't usually smoke during the week).  I also usually make a glaze out of Ketchup, brown sugar, and honey.  But didn't do it this time.


----------



## bender (Jul 1, 2008)

Bring more fatty to work!


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 8, 2008)

I say: "Let the fatty speak for itself!" The simple purity is picture perfect. Nice Q-view!


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks Great!  Haven't tried a Fattie yet but your pics are pushing me to try one!


----------



## lownslow (Jul 8, 2008)

nicely done.  Love the pic on the plate.  Pizza might be my next fatty.


----------



## iadubber (Jul 16, 2008)

what internal are you taking these too? Nevermind!! I searched :)


----------



## christhompson (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd skip the mushrooms and the pineapple, personally, but man that looks tasty.

He said as he eats his bowl of Frosted Flakes.


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 16, 2008)

man that looks so good.  Plan on getting Chad to fire up the smoker sunday to do my first fattie


----------



## manderso (Jul 17, 2008)

Please share the knowledge.  What internal temperature is recommended?


----------



## geek with fire (Jul 17, 2008)

I do 155, but to each his own.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 17, 2008)

As usual, a great creation comes to fruition, congrats my friend.


----------



## bender (Jul 21, 2008)

I need to make an announcement.......................


----------



## nick (Jul 21, 2008)

*Geek, that looks scrumptous!*

*BTW, McCormick makes a Pizza seasoning grinder. That's what I used for rub  for the pizza fattie I entered in the throwdown. You could throw some in your meat as well.  Pretty good stuff.*


----------



## kookie (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks damn good..............Good job..................


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 30, 2008)

This has been reported as spam.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 30, 2008)

Geek, do you deliver?


----------

